# 520 specs



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

I am getting ready to install the head on my 520 project and cannot find any torque specs for the head and manifold. I searched this site to no avail. What is the torque on the manifold, head bolts and rocker stand.


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

I finally found some info about the 520, the head is torqued to 104 ft.lbs. and retorqued after it is hot. The tappet clearance is .020 hot after head is retorqued.


----------

